# Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???



## Salty Waterboy (28. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe einen Tohatsu 5PS AB zu Hause. Es ist ein Kurzschaftmotor, jetzt meine Frage, was ist der nachteil wenn ich den an ein Boot hänge was für Langschaftmotoren ausgelegt ist?

Oder was kann im schlimmsten Fall passieren?

Will damit keine Rennen fahren sondern zum angeln auf die Ostsee, bis Windstärke 4, und auch schleppangeln.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Dorsch 48 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???*

vorausgesetzt, Du willst hier niemand verar....,
der Quirl reicht halt nicht weit genug ins Wasser.kein Schub und wenn Du Pech hast, geht er fest,wenn Du zu lange gugst,ob Kühlwasser kommt

5 PS,windstärke 4 und Ostsee ist ohnehin eine beschissene Mischung


----------



## Ted (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???*

das wird nichts. wie schon gesagt reicht der einfach nicht weit genug ins wasser und du kommst nicht voran. und wenn doch, dann wird der motor kaum külwasser bekommen und dir verrecken. die ansaugöffnung der wapu sollte schon ein stück unterhalb des spiegels sein...


----------



## Salty Waterboy (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???*

Aha, Danke für die Auskünfte.

Noch eine letzte Frage, gibt es die Möglichkeit aus einem Kurz-, einen Langschaft zu machen? Gibt es da vielleicht einen Umbau-Kit vom Herrsteller oder so?

Gruß Belly


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???*

das lohnt sich finanziell sicher überhaupt nicht ...
dann den 5 PSer besser verkaufen und nen anderen passenden Motor kaufen


----------



## Udo561 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???*

Hi,
es besteht die Möglichkeit den Spiegel auszusägen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## hamburger67 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???*

genau, das habe ich auch gemacht, abers wenn achte bitte darauf, das es auch fachgerecht gemacht wird, denn gerade die Ostsee ist ja auch nicht ohne


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???*

kann man sicher auch ... aber ich würde da an meinem Spiegel nicht rumsägen.
bei der Bootsherstellung wird sich dabei schon jemand was gedacht haben das der Spiegel so ist wie er ist #c
nen führerscheinfreien 5 PSer bekommt man immer gut verkauft und ohne viel draufzahlen sicher auch nen LS'er gekauft


----------



## Astarod (29. März 2011)

*AW: Kurzschaft AB an Langschafspiegel???*

Es geht auch umgekehrt,bin gerade bei einem Kurzschaft auf Langschaft umzubauen.Hol dir eine VA Platte,säge es vernünftig aus und schraub sie fest.Wenn es nicht gerade ne teure Yacht ist und nur ein Angelboot kannst das machen,ich hab das so gemacht und hält super.


----------

